# The Bad Guy wins 80% of the time



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Sometimes the bad guy wins. According to what I read here. They win 80 percent of the time.


That's a huge %. 
Simple question: Why? :scratchhead:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Because someone made up a number, and that's the one they picked...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

where did weightlifter get that information? Does he still agree with it?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Depends on the situation.

If it's a cheated on situation, there is a high percentage of failure, even if you attempt to reconcile. I don't know if the "bad guy" "wins", but he certainly does help to cause a lot of devistation with the WW's loving assistance.


----------



## MissFroggie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not convinced the 'bad guy' ever wins. Why would he be a bad guy if he was happy?


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

If you talking in terms of OM / OW, many relationships that begin due to infidelity crash and burn fairly quickly. Not to mention if children are involved their relationship(s) with the WW/WH are often very damaged. I don't know how this would be considered "winning" ?


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Cause the bad guy gets laid, has no real attachment to the Om's wife and moves on when it gets "real".

Only if you expose and make it miserable does he suffer any real defeat.
If you reconcile, so what? The bad guy just wanted some tail and drama anyway.

It doesn't mean you lose tho.
Maybe you win to if you move on to better things and become a more awesome person.
Or maybe you reconcile and become a stronger happier couple.
In that way everybody wins! Yay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Need context. A BH can't be a 'nice guy' with an unremorseful WW.


----------



## Eleftherios (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd have to disagree. In my situation he's running scared. Is that winning? Not to me.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Eleftherios said:


> I'd have to disagree. In my situation he's running scared. Is that winning? Not to me.


Good job!


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

Eleftherios said:


> I'd have to disagree. In my situation he's running scared. Is that winning? Not to me.


Hence the 20%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Need the context.

In any case, it depends on how you define winning. If you define winning as being always miserable and not being able to figure out why, then I am not going to bother arguing. A win in my book is a lying cheating spouse on the rearview mirror. Given how many marriages that start with infidelity fail miserably, I will say that a BS who has decided to leave a WS, is the real winner here.


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I wonder if the bad guy in my ruined marriage felt like he won...

I'd call him, but that may violate a few legal agreements we had.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

If this percentage came about under the assumption that the marriages broken by bad guys were when the BHs did absolutely nothing but sit on their haunches and take it up the caboose instead of taking decisive actions to nuke the affair, then I could see it.

Otherwise, I believe the numbers actually flip flop.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

What does the bad guy win? Someone else's wayward wife? Sounds like a real winner.


----------



## miraa (Sep 12, 2013)

a lot of exciting sex? (thats been compared to a drug high)


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Every so often, I think that my exb/f 'affaired *UP*' instead of down, and that he really _is_ the 'winner'. 

And then I read something like _THIS_: 



workindad said:


> What does the bad guy win? Someone else's wayward wife? Sounds like a real winner.


Thanks for bringing me back to earth, workindad!

Vega


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

PBear said:


> Because someone made up a number, and that's the one they picked...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The problem with the internet is that 80% of the statistics are made up -- Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Thor said:


> The problem with the internet is that 80% of the statistics are made up -- Abraham Lincoln


Did he post that on the internet after Gore invented it? :scratchhead:


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thor said:


> The problem with the internet is that 80% of the statistics are made up -- Abraham Lincoln


Hey, there are three kinds of lies anyways; lies, damned lies, and... 

And to think that's what I do 18 hours a day :toast:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL uh what thread was that from? 

Was that the 80% of affairs go undetected number? Honestly trying to remember but I have no idea the context.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't really connect with the idea of winning/losing. It's not a game.

If my wife chooses to sleep with another man, he can have her.


----------



## davecarter (Aug 15, 2013)

3putt said:


> _If this percentage came about under the assumption that the marriages broken by bad guys were when the BHs did absolutely nothing but sit on their haunches and take it up the caboose instead of taking decisive actions to nuke the affair,_ then I could see it.
> 
> Otherwise, I believe the numbers actually flip flop.


Unfortunately, I personally added to the % in this respect. :banghead:


----------

